# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Martesat midis shqiptarëve dhe të huajve?

## rili

dua te di se si mendoni per martesat me racat e tjera ,  ose si mendoni per shoqerimin me ta  .A ju bezdis fakti kur e shihni nje vajze ose nje djale shqiptar me nje te huaj pshm.me nje zezak ose zezake

----------


## oktapodi

Mos pyet,

por beje sic te thote zemra,
mendimi dhe deshira juaj.

Dashuria eshte ndjenje por 
edhe kerkese.

----------


## Emanuela

Per mendimin tim secili mund te beje se c'fare te doje dhe mund te dale me ke te doje, por une per vete nuk besoj se mund te dilja ndonjehere me te huaj, dhe sigurisht jo me nje zezak. Nuk po them se jam rraciste por nuk mund te kem te dashur nje zezak eshte thjesh mendimi im, por nuk e kam problem te kem shoqeri me nje zezak dhe n.q.s shoh nje shqiptar ose shqiptare me zezak nuk them gje sepse gjithkush ka opinionin e vet. 
Sinqerisht, 
Emanuela

----------


## BlondiE_18

vend te pershtatshem paske gjet edhe ti pershtatshem paske gjet edhe ti per te hap teme :perqeshje: ...anywayzz mire se erdhe :perqeshje:

----------


## BlondiE_18

What I meant was :..lol...ske gjet vend te pershtatshem per tem te tille :ngerdheshje:

----------


## DECIMUS

Gocat dhe Cunat shqipetar nuk kane arsyje pse te shoqerohen me negro apo rraca te tjera pasi kane njeri tjetrin, and I don't mean to brag but... shqipot jane nder njerezit me te bukur ne bote prandaj nuk shoh ndonje nevoje per perzierja te tilla. Per mendimin tim ato(dmth perzierjet) nuk jane asgje tjeter vecse simpotoma semundjesh te ndryshme nervore.(LOL)

Birds of a feather, flock together!!!

----------


## MI CORAZON

YES!!! Jam dakort me ju Decimus.
Tani do fillojne kta bebushet te thone........Uaaaaaa ...po te jete njeri i mire pse jo edhe negër. OK. Martohuni me negrit. Kur te mbarojne ata, kaloni andej nga ZOO-ja.   :perqeshje:

----------


## Zanë Kosove

> _Postuar më parë nga DECIMUS_ 
> *Gocat dhe Cunat shqipetar nuk kane arsyje pse te shoqerohen me negro apo rraca te tjera pasi kane njeri tjetrin, and I don't mean to brag but... shqipot jane nder njerezit me te bukur ne bote prandaj nuk shoh ndonje nevoje per perzierja te tilla. Per mendimin tim ato(dmth perzierjet) nuk jane asgje tjeter vecse simpotoma semundjesh te ndryshme nervore.(LOL)
> 
> Birds of a feather, flock together!!!*


Pajtoj me Decimus!

----------


## rili

faleminderoj  te gjithe per pergjigjet  dhe pjesmarrjen tuaj ne kete teme 
o blondi 18 ti ke plotesisht te drejte sorry por edhe une vete nuk e di se si e paskam hapur ketu humba gjysem ore duke kerkuar ne faqet e tjera deri sa e gjeta se ku eshte kjo teme ok

----------


## forsajt

Po pse mer jane mbaru te bardhet qe doni me u ngatarru me "borebardhet". Nuk ka me te ndyre se ata qe dalin nga rracat e perziera. Ato shqiptare qe jane martu a ngatarru me te zinj jane ai qe quhet llum proletariati.

----------


## une jam Z...

po ne s'kena fut jevgun ke dera ne Shqipri tani do fusim zezakun?!

----------


## Zanë Kosove

> _Postuar më parë nga une jam Z..._ 
> *po ne s'kena fut jevgun ke dera ne Shqipri tani do fusim zezakun?!*


këtu ku jetoj unë, ka shqiptare që jeton me "bardhosh" edhe ate nga ata me ato floket e pshtjellura si fshisat dhe buze "hollë", njashtu edhe vajzën 15 vjeqe s'pari ja gjveshën te tillët!

trishtim!

----------


## Estella

1.Te gjithe kane folur per shqipetaret dhe lidhjet e tyre me zezaket. Pse nuk e kuptoj? Tema eshte hapur per Martesat e shqipetareve me te huaj dhe jo martesat e shqipetareve me zezake.

2. A mos jane me te mire kinezet, Indianet, kokekuqit e skandinavse, evgjitete e spanjes, argjentines, meksikos, apo fanatiket myslimane qe te varin ferexhene?

3. Te kesh shoqeri me nje zezak/zezake nuk do te thote qe ti te kesh mardhenie intime me ate person.

4. Shume nga ne jetojne jashte atdheut dhe jemi te rrethuar pikerisht nga lloj lloj racash te ndyshme dhe gjithsesi do te kemi shoqeri me ta.
5. Per sa i perket martesave, njerzit jane te lire te zgjedhin shokun/shoqen e jetes. Personalisht sdo ngaterohesha jo vetem me zezake po as indiane e plot te tjere qe kam rradhitur me lart. A e dini qe ka njerez qe e bejne nga e keqja? A egziston kjo si mundesi?
Ama ne shqipetaret kemi nje zakon, po te kemi bisht, njerzit na i heqin, po te mos kemi, na i vene. Mos te pafte nonji me fol me ndonje rrace tjeter se me vrap edhe e thurin nje histori.

----------


## edmko

Mendimi im per kete pike eshte ky.Nuk eshte me i mire nje i bardhe nga nje i zi dhe asnje i verdhe nga i kuq.Te gjitha jane krijesa te zotit dhe perpara tij jane te barabarte.Devotshmeria ne kete rast eshte tek zemra e mire apo e keqe.Persa i perket marteses me nje rrace tjeter une per vete nuk e bej dot.Nuk jam aspak racist i respektoj te gjithe rracat por te them te drejten te kem marredhenie intime apo martese me to nuk e bej dot.Kjo eshte thjeshte pune personale e imja.Nuk gjykoj rastet nese shoh nje te bardhe me nje zezake te martuar apo anasjelltas sepse ajo eshte pune per to.

----------


## Ryder

Ma merr mendja se pergjigjet jane shume te parashikueshme per ket lloj teme.
 Edhe pa u pergjigje askush dihet qe shumica (ata qe kane akoma dy pare mend) do jene kunder perzierjes se shqiptareve e marteses me te huaj dhe prezervimin e kombit. 
Pakica (ata qe u emancipuan pak me teper se duhet ketej nga perendimi) do tregojne tolerancen e modernizmin e sapofituar jashte shtetit duke thene qe njeriu dallohet nga shpirti jo nga kombesia ose lekura.

Ma merr mendja se eshte pak a shume e qarte cilit grup i perkas 
un te parit a te dytit...

----------


## malli

une  nuk jam rraciste  por sdo me pelqente kurr tu martoja me nje zezak , kam shume shoke e shoqe te huaj dhe me pelqejne jeta se si jetojn

----------


## rili

un  po e shof qe shumica nga ju nuk kane asgje kundra kur i shofin te tjeret por per vete thone qe nuk e bejme dot nuk eshte 
pune rracizmi eshte thjeshte degjenerim i kombit kur nje shqiptar apo shqiptare shoqerohet ne menyre intime me nje zezake apo zezak e theksoj "zezake apo zezak"sepsa kta ta vrasin syrin kur i shef nga kontrasti i madh.
mendim personal

----------


## llokumi

Po mir se di pse keta vajza tona se kuptojn se sexi apo basktshortija me te huaj eshte haram pervec nese eshte musliman ai
e dita a mendoni se shqiptaret nuk jan aq bura e te martohen me qer femrat tona a?

----------


## DECIMUS

Nuk ka asgje te keqe te jesh  racist. Per mendimin tim te qenurit racist do te thote te jesh krenar dhe i sigurte se vetite dhe tiparet qe ka grupi yt jane me superiore ne krahasim me te tjeret. Racizmmi lidhet ngushte me urrejtje. Une nuk i urrej rracat e tjera, THJESHT I PERCMOJ. Jam i sigurte se ca te "emancipuar ketu ne forum do te me sulmojne me mendjen e tyre "te hapur" te mbushur me "ideale te pastra humane".

----------


## Ryder

O rili nuk a puna a ta vret synin kur e shef i **** te bardhe me zezak po a puna se ske ca ban pervec se me sha kot me vedi.
Ne fund te fundit secila shkon me vullnetin e saj e po nuk e pate moter a kushrine ske si i jep mend vec me i thane tjeta juj e thesh qafen.
Manej me e ba motra a nej kushrine at pune larg qofte shef hata me sy...

----------

